# Entwicklung einer UML - KLasse



## INF06a (9. Jan 2008)

Aufgabenstellung:

Eine Software zur Planung einer Tagung ist zu entwickeln. Für jeden Teilnehmer der Tagung werden der Name,
die Adresse und der Status gespeichert. Jeder Teilnehmerkann sich für ein oder mehrere Vorträge anmelden.
Für jeden Vortrag werden dessen NUmmer, die Bezeichnung sowie das Datum gespeichert. Alle Vorträge kosten gleich viel. An einem Vortrag können nicht mehr als 100 Teilnehmer teilnehmen. 
Jeder Vortag wird von genau einem Referenten angeboten. Ein Referent kann mehrere Vorträge anbieten. Für jeden Referenten werden Name und Firma gespeichert. Ein Teilnehmer kann nicht gleichzeitig Referent sein. 
Jeder Teilnehmer muss genau ein Konto haben. Im KOnto werdden die Kontonummer und der anfallende 
Konferenzbeitrag gespeichert.


MFG WINSONSON


----------



## winsonson (9. Jan 2008)

Hier ist schon mal der Ansatz von mir:  http://www11.file-upload.net/09.01.08/jsg3z.jpg


----------



## ARadauer (15. Jan 2008)

Gibts auch eine Frage oder sollen wir das beurteilen?

Ja schön! Ich hätte es nicht so sauber gemacht. (der Streber benutzt ein Lineal!)

Ich hätte zwar das anmelden/abmelden beim Vortrag gemacht und als Parameter einen Teilnehmer übergeben. Aber so genau soll man meiner Meinung nach UML auch wieder nicht nehmen.

Kommt auch  immer drauf an, wie ihr es gelernt habt. Habt ihr eine notation für static Members gelernt? (Alle Vorträge kosten gleich viel - static) Hab ihr Aggregation und Kompostion gemacht? (ich mach auch immer nur Striche)


----------

